# New Year with a difference



## nickoker (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello all, im new to joining this site as a member altho had been following some of the threads previously. Im 37 and started to be concerned about fertility as my partner and i had been trying for 3 years without success. There's no apparent reason not to conceive altho I have my right ovary set quite far back and have had cysts.  My partner's swimmers sometimes didnt know in which direction to go but im told none of these constitute a firm enough reason.  So, we started IVF.  I had heard about IVF but no-one close to me had gone through it.  I have a couple of friends that know what ive been going through (one of them went to thr fridge and saw it stacked with drug boxes) and luckily i didnt have too many side affects. Have to say that Christmas is a great time for people to be so occupied with other things that ive been able to go through it without too much "bending of the truth".  DP got a fair bit tipsy on Christmas day as I was pouring my drinks into his glass haha!

Anyhow, EC was 13th Dec, ET 16th and my 2ww was over on the 29th December.  The night before the test i started spotting and had some cramping.  I was beside myself.  The test was positive but i felt so sure that i was losing the baby / babies (had 2 embryos transferred).  Thankfully, both symptoms have subsided now and im starting to feel happy and excited.  This seems like the first time ive allowed myself to believe.  First scan for a heatbeat is on the 12th Jan but with Christmas and New Year over im really not sure how im going to get through this wait.  Seems like such a long time. Im hoping that all is well and that i post again with further good news.  In the meantime I wish you all lots of luck, hope and happiness. thanks for reading. Fingers crossed x.


----------



## Little-Lee (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Nickoker
I'm new to this site too  
i had my ET on 19 December but have to wait until 5 Jan to find out (don't know why its longer then 2ww)
i have been spotting & last night (first time) had got woke up from real bad cramps in my left side. This morning i feel a scared as i don't know what to expect now on Wednesday.
I rang the hospital (seacroft) & they didn't seem to positive, infact the nurse said to be it propably hasn't worked!!!
Have you got any advice to keep me going until Wednesday?
Many Thanks xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Belated  to FF, Nickoker!

Congratulations!!!!!!! What wonderful news, great start to the New Year!! It is great to read success stories! 

We actually bought an extra fridge and put it in the room in the loft so we could hide all our medicines in there! Didn't want anyone to know, expecially the nosy mother-in-law!  Did your DP get a bit drunk on New Year as well?!

I know what you mean about cramping, when I had my successful IVF I was convinced it wasn't going to work because I had the feeling that my period was coming. I was mentally preparing things to do to improve my chances for next time, losing weight, eating healthier, being more active etc etc - it came as a total shock when I got a positive! 

Usually at this point I would give a new member a long list of links to treatments, information on any medical problems etc, but I don't have to do that with you!!! The only link I can give you is the Bun In The Oven section ~  CLICK HERE You will find both general chat and chat for your trimester.

There is also the What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~ CLICK HERE

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet other new members and a few more experienced (I won't use the term "old"!) members will be there to answer any questions you have about the site. CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT

I hope you have a healthy and wonderful pregnancy! Enjoy it!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Little-Lee, WELCOME!!  

I would give that nurse a big kick up the whatsit!    As I said to Nickoker, I had cramping with my BFP and I know quite a few people who have had spotting and have gone on to have BFP's.  Please don't give up hope yet. 

As for advice to keep you sane, I did everything I could to keep my mind off it - reading, cross stitch, playing computer games, watching films, chatting to friends about anything but treatment.  I know it is easier said than done, but that is the only way I managed to get through it.

Sending you some                    

Sue


----------



## Little-Lee (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you Wraakgodin!!

I will let you know how it goes


----------



## nickoker (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks Sue and Little-Lee,what a good idea to buy a separate fridge.  Very clever thinking!  I had another friend that went to the fridge but didnt notice a thing - we were amazed - theyre not small boxes!  DP did get a bit tipsy on on NY's eve but purely self inflicted as we were out with friends that "were in the know" so no worries with my sparkling water!

Little-Lee, i totally agree with Sue - how can they be negative when the result isnt out there?  The next couple of days are going to be tough as it takes some "occupying" to keep your mind off it all. If it helps (and im not going into too much detail) my spotting started a very light pink and then turned to a rusty colour, my cramps seemed to move around, not necessarily in one place.  It all lasted a few days and as i seem to be peeing more than usual it was pretty much constantly on my mind.  I woud take some comfort from my phone call to the hospital which said that spotting and cramping really doesnt mean the worst.  It could be a host of different reasons and as much as possible try not to worry as the symptoms are common.
Good luck - let me know how you get on on the 5th.  Will be keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## Little-Lee (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks Nickoker

Which hospital was you at? my DH has already started talking about trying for the second time (think he is trying to prepare me for the worst)  
I haven't really noticed whether I have been peeing more, as i go often anyways  
I will keep in touch with you x


----------



## nickoker (Dec 31, 2010)

Im at Kings College Hospital, theyve been great so far. Theyve been very professional but somehow balance that with a level of understanding what you're going through.  How has yours been (apart from the latest call)?  One thing that did happen through it was that we were all evacuated during a fire alarm at the hospital.  I have a picture of DP standing outside the hospital alongside the fire engines on the day of the EC.  Luckily no drugs had been adminstered at that stage - we had been in the waiting room!

I looked at my dates re EC and the 2ww.  It actually worked out to be 2 wks and 3 days so thats more in line with your dates...

It sounds like DH is trying to soften any blows for the both of you which is very sweet but sometimes not what you want to hear.  I really feel for you, its difficult what to say as im no doctor but as a realist part of me would be saying that if youve not had a proper period then surely its a good sign (i know its hard to get your head around and i was devastated that i was spotting the night before my test but dont lose hope).  Its nearly lunchtime, so 2.5 days to go till the test, keeping everything crossed.


----------



## Little-Lee (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Nickoker (sorry for the late reply)
Seacroft (Leeds) have been very good they are really helpful & chatty so it makes you feel comfortable.
Only down side is I never see the same person!!
nearly Monday now so not much longer to wait!!
I'm back at work on Tuesday so least that day will go fast.
Speak soon


----------



## nickoker (Dec 31, 2010)

Just a quick note to wish you all the luck for tomorrow. Have everything crossed... X


----------



## Little-Lee (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi All,
luck wasn't on my side yesterday i got a BFN!!
going to start again in March, will be paying this time though so need to SAVE SAVE SAVE!!!! 

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

So sorry to hear that, Little-Lee - sending you huge hugs.  

I will have everything crossed for your next treatment.

Sue


----------



## nickoker (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi Little Lee,
Im so so sorry that it didnt work out this time for you.  Only logged in again today.  Good luck with the saving and the very best of luck in March - i'll still have everything crossed for you!

Take care and the best of luck for 2011 

Keep in touch xxx


----------



## Little-Lee (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Nickoker
I will keep in touch..... going back on 21 March!!
Thanks for the caring message xx


----------



## Little-Lee (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello Ladies,

I noticed I haven't been intouch for a long time - how are you??

We had our second tx, which again was a BFN.... We are due to start FET in August.

Hope to hear from you soon xxxx


----------

